# The cure for sucking weak SE-R trannys!



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Most of you know how much our trannys suck and some of you have probably broken several trannys, even trannys that have been cryotreated and shotpeened. Most turbo SE-R guys live in fear that their 3rd gear could go bye bye at any minute. I think those days are now gone.

As some of you know, I have been experimenting with the PAR constant mesh tranny conversion. The PAR gearset has way wider gears made of a stronger grade of steel and a large tooth profile where the gears have much larger teeth than stock. The PAR tranny can also easily do super fast clutchless upshifts and downshifts with ease, its designed to do it so it won't be harmed. Speed shifting through the gears is awsome, it sounds like an Indy or F-1 car, the shifts are so fast.

I think the PAR is better than the Bluebird conversion because its a direct bolt in and its almost imposible to get a Bluebird tranny with an LSD. A par equipped stock tranny is much smaller and lighter than a Bluebird tranny.

PAR claimes that their gearset can take 500 hp and I am now pretty confident of this. I recently disasembled and inspected the tranny after running it at Streets of Willow for about 50 minutes running 20 psi of boost.

Normaly a stock tranny, even if its been cryoed, shotpeened and massaged will only last a few minutes on a road couse, especialy at 20 psi because of the great deal of time you spend in third gear. Road racing is way harder than drag racing on third gear.

I was happy to see that third gear hardly had any evidence of wear other than a slight burnishing of the teeth face. If you have ever looked at third gear of any high powered turbo SE-R even one that has not been road raced, you will see heavy wear, even fretting and gauling of the gear. In fact third had about the same amount of wear as the rest of the gears. The PAR third is wider than the widest stock gear.

I think that this is going to be a breakthrough for SE-R development because most of you know that the tranny is what has been holding us back all this time. As for driving a constant mesh tranny on the street, its really not all that bad, you have to shift firmly with a snap of the wrist. Limp wristing the tranny will cause the dogs to grind and wear faster. Shifting without the clutch is ok and if you do it right is actualy easier on the tranny. Remember all motorcycles are constant mesh and they are streetable right? As far as straight cut gears being unstreetable, they actualy only have a slight whine, less for example than a Jackson racing supercharger kit and less than a gear drive cam in a V-8, it actualy sounds cool to my ears. Straight cut gears are stronger and use less power than the stock helicarical gears.

PAR can make a syncromesh gearset if their is enough interest. The syncro gearset will only be able to hold 400-450 hp because the gears can't be as wide due to the syncros taking up more room. Remember this is still probably twice what the stock tranny can take!

I think these gears are essential for any TO4/T3 or bigger car making more than 250 whp and even the T28 powered cars will eventualy need it. With turbos, its not if you'll break your stock tranny but when!

You can e-mail PAR via their web sight www.par-engineering.com and the price for the set is around $3000 US. Many of you will remember last year when I tried to get Quaife to make us a stronger gearset. They wanted $3700 up front and they at first said that the gearset would only be 40% stronger, then backed out of that, then said they would not even guarantee that the gearset would fit! That caused me to drop the deal with them.

PAR is much cheaper, more friendly, has way more strength and the set is already made and developed with no up front money needed. I know I had a bunch of you on my Quaife tranny list, well now there is a better cheaper solution avalible and on the shelf. Thanks to Ivan Tomac for bringing this company to our attention!

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

I see the "cure" is very painful in the wallet... lol
I think I'll just take it easy on mine.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i need one...some one start a group buy


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *i need one...some one start a group buy  *


There is a group buy starting on SR20 forums.

Mike


----------

